# Powerstroke owners. Need some input!



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm looking at getting a new truck in the next 3 months for sure. My truck now is an 2005 f 250 with the gas motor and the warrenty is ending so I'm going to get rid of it. I have been looking at the 05-07 powerstrokes and also a couple of 09 powerstrokes. 

I'm kind of scared of the 6.0's because of the head gasket issues that I have read about. But the 09's are so **** expensive and don't get great mileage unless you void the warenty with a chip. 

I'm looking for some input on mostly the 05-07 but anything on the 6.4's are welcome to. 

Thanks, 
Brute650i


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I would avoid the 6.4's like the plague. I have had 2 08's now. The first one I put 190,000+ miles on and the second one I have put about 20,000 or so on it. They have been nothing but trouble. These trucks don't get babied but they don't get abused either and are always well maintained. Also, like you said, the fuel milage is horrible. I can't even count how many times these trucks have been in the shop. We have a lot of these trucks and every single one of them has been unreliable. I am not a fan of the 6.0's but I would take a 6.0 over a 6.4 in a heartbeat. We had FAR fewer problems out of them than we have the 6.4's. The only good things I will say about the 6.4's is that they are fairly quite and do make good power.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there's a 7.3 for sale here local...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not sure you could pay me enough to own a powerstroke. I've had three of em in my company trucks. They are nothing but trouble as far as I'm concerned. EGR tubes, turbo's, some kind of high pressure o-ring inside the engine, front end troubles (F250)


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> there's a 7.3 for sale here local...


 There is no replacment for displacement :bigok:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Jon could you get me some info on the 7.3? I like the look of the 05 front end but I could do a conversion from the old front end and the 7.3 is a lot more reliable. I would like to get one with some warrenty left just to ease my mind but for the right price ill go 7.3 

Ill keep looking and update yall with some of the ones I'm looking at and see how the prices look to yall. All the ones I'm finding with under 50k are around low 30's but I'm think mid 20's is where they should be with some negotiation.


----------



## busarider89 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have an 05 and love it. Only issue I've had was injectors. Every motor is going to have its issues. 6.0s are good engines when tuned right


----------



## csmith (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got the 7.3 but know many people that have the 6.0's. Most have a chip, intake and exhaust and have had no problems. I know some guys who have kept theres completely stock and have had problems. Injectors and turbo seem to be the issues I've heard about. If you go with the 6.0, I would deffinately get a warranty becuase it almost seems to be luck of the draw with those motors.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's an 02 and they want like $10,000 for it, I imagine its got a but load of miles. 

http://www.dunnsusedcars.com/

Thats who had it.


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

If your gonna do much towing or want something reliable buy a cummins, there is a reason big rigs dont have v-8's you cant beat a straight 6 for pulling ability, had 3 cummins one had 680,000 km's my 97 now has 346,000 km's my old mans 04.5 has over 220,000 km's never had a problem with any. We had a 2003 7.3 it got towed 13 times in 60,000 km's first time was 6,000 km's ford and the dealerships did nothing to help us truck got traded in on another cummins and we never looked back. Oh and our 92 cummins with 680,000 km's would drag the power stroke around and tow things a power stroke would never imagine towing both were 1 ton dually's 2 wheel drive just my 2 cents


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Looked on that website but couldn't find it on there.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

if you are wanting a warranty i have one from us fidelis i dunno if you've ever seen them advertised on tv but they actually do work i've used it twice on my truck with no problems now they have like bumper to bumper warranties now i believe i just have a powertrain warranty so that might be something you want to look into if you find a truck you like without a warranty


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

link to truck

another

really like this

what yall think on the prices? I think im going to call these and see what they can do as far as warranty and also on the prices. It will probably be around september before i get one but I really dont want to wait


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i have a 05 duramax and love it 110000 miles no probs at all and i pull a 40 foot toyhauler all over the country . if i was to go with a ford it def b the 7.3 and nuttin else and as for dodge it be tha 5.9 my lil bro has a 08 cummins and at 70000 miles he has put a turbo and 2 trannys in it


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> link to truck
> 
> another
> 
> ...


 Truck #1 650i By far the nicest one for the money , prob. well taken care of being a king ranch just my .02


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

i work at ford dealership as a tech the 6.0s are good power like said before when tuned right,but the 7.3 makes great power also but again with some goodies itll do alot better and i cant say it enough for any desiel owners,MAINTANANCE,MAINTANANCE,is the key change your oil regularly air filter and fuel filter every 3-5k miles injectors and turbos are most common things we replace everyday but its usually because something is stopped up,fuel or air filters.then again all things break on their own no matter if its new or old.the new 2011 250s are freakin bad [email protected]# if you can shell out the 50-65 grand for them.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have been leaning that way to HRM as the 3rd looks really good but I would rather get one that has been taken care of and then I can put a 4" lift on it like I really want. 

I would like to have a big power house but I will mod it little by little and wait until the warrenty is up before I start. I'm wanting a good exhaust that's not real loud, egr delete, head studs and a good tune as far as power and a 4" lift on 35's that's all 

Do yall have any on yall's lot bruteboy?


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

i gotta say ive never orde in a powerstroke but if your pullin a trailer a cummins is what u need


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im not going to make this a lets bash all threads. I will say i like the duramax/allison but not the truck around them. 

the guy with all that money in the powerstroke must not have known how to make parts work together and setup the truck 

i have seen all the big 3 have there days but I like the ford as a whole package better.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well IF i could have the perfect truck and i mean IF it b a ford body 5.9 cummins backed by an allison and a gm interior man you just couldnt beat it


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

My dad has owned nothing but cummins...last one had over 850k miles with no major probs other than transmission. His 05 Ram 3500 he has now has over 400k. I am on my second cummins first was a 93..over 300k and no probs while I had it. I have had an 01 Ram 3500 for the past 2.5yrs with 196k and ZERO issues other than normal wear & tear. Used to have a 01 7.3L F250....around 225k when I sold, didnt pull like my dodge and started to have tranny probs but due to pulling 18-25k pounds behind it on regular basis....didnt get half the fuel milage of the dodges. Step dad swears by Fords, been through like 3 7.3Ls with no probs, now has 05 (6.0L i pretty sure) I know he had to have ford replace one WHOLE head on it because something failed & it was a factory recall. HOPE THIS HELPS SOME. Oh and if you get a dodge...nothing newer than 2007 cuz thats the last year of the 5.9L Cummins....the new 6.7s suck bad!


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

Most of our used 250s are 05 up stll asking in the 20s


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

What dealership is it? Ill take a look and see if yall have anything that I like


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

ok I'm new to the forum, but I'll chime in anyway... I have an 08 6.4 CrewCab F350 Single wheel, I havent had any trouble from it, although the mpg was crappy before I got the tunes and deletes for the exhaust, I've also added a suspension lift, 37x15.5's on 20's and more crap...anyway, like I said I havent had any troubles from it, alot of my pals have them too, no problems..


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would love to have a new one but I just think its alittle out of my price range that I could justify spending. I could probably afford it but I don't want to get to many loans at 21 years old. I'd like to have some spending money left after paying truck note, rent, and student loans back.


----------



## kawi27 (May 19, 2010)

i got an 06 350 6 litre and had no problems with it from day one... just warm it up.. and we do lots of pulling with it


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm 99% sure that I'm going with an 06 or 07 6.0 just gotta find the right one and a dealer that will be fair on trade in. 

Bruteboy since your a tech can you pull oasis reports? I think that's the name I'd like to see what mine says


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

When I was lookin at a powerstroke I was mainly lookin at 7.3s. Bullet proof motor and the best pullin motor out there besides a cummins. I finally bought a 99 F250 4x4 with the 7.3 and love it. 247k and counting. Runs smooth, tons of power. The dodges are good to just because of the cummins. You buy a cummins and the dodge comes with it haha. Or just go find ya a ford truck and drop in a cummins. Best of both worlds. Ford makes the best truck around for towing and toughness. They just always had their probs with motors except for the 7.3s. Shame they quit makin that motor. I've heard a lot of good things on the new 6.7 powerstroker. Of course its expensive. Just buy you a 99 to early 04 7.3 and do the grille conversion to an 05. Thats next on my list after my smoke stacks hehe


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> My dad has owned nothing but cummins...last one had over 850k miles with no major probs other than transmission. His 05 Ram 3500 he has now has over 400k. I am on my second cummins first was a 93..over 300k and no probs while I had it. I have had an 01 Ram 3500 for the past 2.5yrs with 196k and ZERO issues other than normal wear & tear. Used to have a 01 7.3L F250....around 225k when I sold, didnt pull like my dodge and started to have tranny probs but due to pulling 18-25k pounds behind it on regular basis....didnt get half the fuel milage of the dodges. Step dad swears by Fords, been through like 3 7.3Ls with no probs, now has 05 (6.0L i pretty sure) I know he had to have ford replace one WHOLE head on it because something failed & it was a factory recall. HOPE THIS HELPS SOME. Oh and if you get a dodge...nothing newer than 2007 cuz thats the last year of the 5.9L Cummins....the new 6.7s suck bad!


 
Well I'll start off by saying that I have been to every Ford school avaliable (as of '08) while serving as a Ford Tech for 3 years.

Sounds like your 7.3 was suffering from a common turbo issue. The F250 ^ are made for towing 18-25k lbs all day everyday. You have to tow with a diesel or your going to have problems...bottomline....example: Torque shift was primarily designed with towing in mind to help lessen the load on the tranny during shifts to prevent slippage. 

If you use your F250 to go to the store and drink coffee everymorning and back home the oil sits in the turbo and collects a "sludge" that leads to pre-mature death of the turbo causing fuel mileage and power loss. As long as you have the black smoke rollin' she'll keep on goin'.

Don't get me wrong the Cummins is a VERY hard engine to beat, but so is the 7.3L Turbo Powerstroke.

6.0 TTD = Suck
7.3 STD = Great!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Tacoma, have you had any experience with the new 6.7 powerstroke? Is it a good motor so far?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

So far so good, but when the dealership closed (over a year ago now) I hadn't yet seen one with enough miles on it to justify good or bad.

An improvement (in design) over the 6.0 it looks like.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats good. I'd like to test drive one.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Any input on this truck? 

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?car_id=279648305


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats a nice truck! Look up blue book value on it. Its got the 6.0 in. Good motor as long as you leave it stock. They sometimes blow headgaskets when you start moddin it. I've heard good and bad on that motor. They had probs with the EGR also.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

im waiting on the oasis report but the guy says it shows no warranty work which kinda strikes me as odd since its a 6.0 and the known problems with that motor. carfax shows it was a corporate vehicle so maybe it was all highway miles and driven hard enough to avoid the egr problems but not hard enough for the head gasket problems.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i am a ford guy all the way but do not buy a 6.0, and not that they are bad motors but everything around them falls apart. sensors going out, tranny isnt the strongest in those trucks, and you need studs once you blow the headgaskets. buy a cummins for the simple reason being, put a 4k tranny in it and the nasty tune you can get with exhaust and you got a scalded ape running around. duramax are nice too but way overpriced. my gf has a 06 powerstroke and it has been a good truck but not a great truck o and the most important reason i almost forgot. you will get another 5mpg better with a 5.9 cummins over the powerstroke any day of the week and people can argue all they want i know what i know you need me to take a pic of my driveway i will we have it all here......


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe you all but I hear the same thing about the cummins "great motor but truck falls apart around it" their words not mine. I'm just a ford guy. The studs aren't a big deal to me cause it will be modded because I can't leave anything stock for long.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Lots of people werent happy with the mpg readings out of the 6.0. I've always heard the perfect truck is a ford with a cummins and allison trans. Ford by far makes the best heavy duty truck. The new dodges look awesome. Im hopin they make their trucks tougher cause i agree the truck falls apart around the motor. I've never ever been a gm fan. Their trucks are junk. The motors are good i've heard. Who wants a heavy truck with independant front suspension? Not me! Good ole straight axle for me! Ford then Dodge next. I'll buy a jap truck before a gm anyday. I will just keep my ford goin since the 7.3's are hard to kill.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

you can get what you want but i will promise you this mod to mod a cummins is gonna produce more hp and torq simple as that and this is comming from a die hard ford guy


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Definately agree cummins makes the best power. Wish I had some cummins motors layin around i'd like to stick a few in a few rides of mine haha


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

No doubt about the cummins making the power but I'm looking for a truck as a whole and not for one good thing it is good at or has that is better than the next


----------



## makindue (Jul 7, 2010)

Nice joemel, I think you should prove it by posting the photos here.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well if you want a good truck as a whole get a Ford with the 7.3 powerstroke. They dont call those 7.3's "the 700,000 mile motor" for nothing. Mine is all stock minus the tymar airfilter, and straight piped and its got over 275k on it. I just came back from a big trip to Noel, MO and I got 21.5 mpg and never missed a tick. No matter what truck you get, you WILL have to work on the actual truck part of it. Ball joints, U-joints etc will go out. Fords frames and cabs are the best around.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Made a verbal agreement pending getting a good report from the ford dealer on the inspection that I would be coming to get it. Waiting to here back if they accept and send the inspection sheet to me. 

I'm pretty happy with the deal. Trading my 2005 extended cab f250 with 5.4L and 80000 miles + no more than $2000 for a 2005 crew cab with 6.0L diesel with 170,000 miles 

Both are 4x4 and lariat edition with leather interior. 
I would have liked to have done better but this is a extremely clean truck from the pictures. I know of the problems that the 6.0 has had. I checked the oasis report and only thing replaced was the egr valve, egr cooler, and oil cooler all at 93,000 miles. If I have any problems ill fix them and if the truck turns out not being what I wanted then ill consider it a lesson learned and look for something else. 

Hopefully ill have good news later on that everything is good to go. I'm gonna have to fix and exhaust leak on mine before I go up there to trade. I'm also wondering should I change the oil before taking it cause it'll be over about 1000 by the time I get up there or just remove the sticker from window. I assume they would service it regardless when something is traded in.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well atleast the egr prob was fixed. I think there is an egr delete thing you can put on them. You will think to yer self I should have bought a diesel yrs ago. I know i am. No more hauling with a gasser ever again. Get pics when you pick up the beast!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm gonna do the egr delete when I get the money. 

Dealer called back and said if I wanted it inspected then I would have to pay for it that they were confident in the truck and they wouldn't pay for it. Which its only $200 so I'm thinking hard on whether or not to get it.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

here you go its a 7.3 on highlifter http://forum.highlifter.com/lifted-1999-f250-73-m4270930.aspx


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for finding that but that seems a bit steep for that truck to me. I'm 95% set on going to look and test drive this one and if its good I'm gonna get it.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow thats a sweet truck! 10" of lift doesnt seem that high now that I see it. My truck looks just like that except its white and not lifted. 6" wouldnt be that bad at all either. hmmmmmm.....


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i think you will be ok with that truck . if thats all that was done to it in 170,000 its proven itself to be almost problem free. + its a ford .(yea im a ford guy also .) i would think that if it was to have many more problems they would have already shown up with that many miles.​


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

As long as it aint modded like a chip or programmer, it usually doesnt have the probs that other modded trucks have. Leave it stock pretty much and the probs rarely show up.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Picked it up yesterday. So far I'm in love with the power over the 5.4L. On the 400 mile trip from Dallas home I got 19 mpg and that was running 75 to 80 on interstate. That was by the meter in dash I'm going to hand calculate it when I have to fill up again. 

Couple questions what rpm is safe to run for extended periods? 

What's the normal amount of boost that it should make at WOT? 

I'm working on getting edge insight so I can keep an eye on the temps. Instead of using the dummy gauges on the dash.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:worthless:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

There is an attempt. I'm on my blackberry so if that didn't turn out right the its on my facebook page if jon would be so gracious as to fix it for me. 

Hopefully it will last me a while before anything goes wrong with it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks hopefully I can get another 170k out of it with the same track record as the first 170k.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i like it . looks good . hows the bed look . should be able to tell if it was worked hard. with that many miles. i would say it was a highway truck. its too clean to be a work truck. i hope it gives u good service. maintenence will cost a little more for it , but it is the life of the motor.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The bed looks good. Doesn't look like it was pulled with much. I think I might need to clean the egr valve from reading some other post. 

So far I have changed oil and checked air filter. From looking at the oil on the dipstick it seems like it was taking care of. I have seen some diesels that the oil is black after changing oil and cranking to check it. Mine still looked like new oil on the stick. 

next on the list is fuel filters when they get here and also a transmission drain and external filter change. 

Whenever money gets back right I'm gonna get edge insight for gauges and do coolant flush and install coolant filter. 

I called Firestone to see about them changing to fuel filters and they wanter $214 for parts and labor. I told them no thanks ill do it myself. 

Ill try and get some more pictures up later on


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

good , glad to hear that . probably gonna be a good truck.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice truck! Maintainence is key on 6.0s. You will def like the mpg compared to the 5.4 and you got a more powerful truck. i should have bought a diesel yrs ago. I just came back from a week in colorado and mine turned over 250k. No probs at all. Powerstroke is the way to go in a diesel.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I'm trying to get all the maintenance started on a schedule. Cause I don't uknow when anything was done. I've done oil next on list is trans and fuel filters. 

Then I think its time for coolant flush. For some reason mine love to run around 200 ECt the eot around 5 above that right now at 88 outside but early on my trip it was around a 13 degree difference and 200 and 213 but it was 99 outside hopefully its not time for oil cooler or if it is I hope it last until after first of year


----------



## Hillz (Aug 20, 2010)

*Powerstroke*

I just did the same thing went from a 2000 F250 5.4 to a 2005 F250 6.0. I have been working on the new truck and I have it just the way i wanted it. The power of these trucks with a good program is unbelievable! Anyways I suggest: 
Full EGR delete
Coolant filter (by-pass system)
Exhaust (sounds way cool)
SCT tuner with a good custom tune
Head studs and gaskets (You will most likely need them sooner or later)

I still have to do the head studs and gaskets. Kinda a big job the cab has to come of. There are lots of good Power-stroke sites out there. Shoot me a PM if you want any more details..............Hillz


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm on Powerstroke.org forum and been learning a lot. I have plans for all of what you listed in the future as needed. I have been debating on whether or not to tune it until I actually have the money for the studs I'm thinking about getting a cheaper tuner to see if I can get better mileage out of it for the time bein. The truck has made it 172k on original gaskets so when they go its going to be studs and sct tuner. I just need to find a Ford place that has a good diesel tech cause there are no shops around me for diesels much less a 6.0 and gotta pull the cab for the studs


----------



## D_Man09750 (Aug 18, 2010)

didnt read if its been covered or not, but you need to look into doin the EGR cooler before it blows and mixes ex gas in your coolant.. just fyi.


----------



## Hillz (Aug 20, 2010)

*Powerstroke*

Well you found the right website. That's the main one that I use, some really great information on there. from what I read one of the first things I bought was a EGR delete (Sinister) and coolant filter (Dieselsite). The full EGR delete is not priced too bad and removes one of the biggest 6.0 problems. Gains a little mileage and spools the turbo quicker. The second was the coolant filter. this removes all the sand and crap from the coolant. That is what causes the EGR cooler and oil cooler to plug and melt down. When the EGR cooler goes the coolant will mix with the exhaust and run out the tailpipe. It seems that none of the tuners really affect mileage. In fact most of the people report that running a performance tune with a light foot is the way to go. Yeah, good luck with that! a good performance tune is super addictive:rockn:.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I have an edge insight so whenever I see the eot and ECT gettin to be more than 15 degrees apart I'm gonna go sinister delete and new oil cooler. 

I have a long list of things to Do just have to get the money saved.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok iv been reading all theses and I found a 6.4 f 250 its a 08 with 25000 miles I got car fax and everything only been in shop for oil change what are some of the problems with them


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

When I get my gauges for my 99, im probably gettin a DP tuner chip. There are always pros and cons with programmers/chips. Chips are more custom tuned. And are usually cheaper. Im on superdutydiesel.com and love that site.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Problems with the 6.4 is the dpf exhaust system and MPG which are directly related. 

Dpf delete and tuner will get mileage back into 20's but could possibly void warrenty but they have been good motors and very few problems related to more power check out powerstroke.org for more info on them


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok thanks man


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

Just a side note the cab of a 6.0 does not have to be removed entirely for head studs just lifted off the frame a few inches and with enough patience can be done without even doing that and leaving everything alone. It tests your patience but ends up saving time overall.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah that is true but I've read its a pita to do


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

My cousin will be doin his 6.0 real quick so I will get first glance of a 6.0 head gasket job. They do have the special tool to help with the rear head bolts. There was an article in the snap on flyer about the guy that designed it. Pretty interesting.


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

It is a pain but most people dont have the resources to lift a cab by all 4 corners at the same time unfortunately I have done it both ways and its a pain to do it cab down and its a pain to get the cab up without it shifting and shattering glass


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats why I bought my 7.3. I didnt feel like doin a head gasket job haha.


----------

